# My Mac Collection



## labwom (Feb 22, 2007)

So I've decided to let everyone in on my stash. I only took pics of my Mac only. Maybe when I'm not lazy I can take pics of my Smashbox and Nars stuff too. Sorry some of the pictures are huge!

Full Sized Pigments





Left to Right
Row 1: Night Light, Violet, Maroon, Blue Brown
Row 2: Frozen White, Accent Red, Bright Coral, Pink Bronze
Row 3: Pink Pearl, Melon, Kitschmas, Fuchsia
Row 4: Rose, Teal Steel Blue, Golden Olive

Pigment Samples




Row 1: Pink Vivid, Coco Beach, Grape, Pinked Mauve, Teal
Row 2: Deep Purple, Emerald Green, Dusty Coral, Clear Blue Sky, Old Gold
Row 3: Blue, Black Black, French Violet, Rose Gold, Chocolate Brown





Row 1: All Girl, Naked, Electric Coral, Dark Soul
Row 2: Gold Dusk, Dazzleray, Primary Yellow, Deep Brown
Row 3: Kitschmas, Copper Sparkle, Azreal Blue, Forrest Green






Row 1: Silver Fog, Fairylite, ?
Row 2: 1&2 are True Colors Pigments and I have no idea what that blue one is.





Golddrfit Glitter, Turquoise Glitter and Beauty Marked (Got shattered
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Shadesticks




Pink Couture and Crimsonaire





Cream Colour Bases in Shell and Kool
Eyeshadow pot in Rio De Rosa

Eyeshadows




Left to right
Row 1: Spring Up, Trax, Mulch, Stars N Rockets, Idol Eyes
Row 2: Canary Yellow, Mythology, Full Flame, Creme De Violet, Crystal Avalanche
Row 3: Bitter, Amber Lights, Melton Mauve, Hepcat, Black Tied

Lip Stuff




C-Thru and Shock-O-Late Lip gloss. Don't know what the middle one is.
Lip palette. 
Lipsticks in Blankety and Plum Dandy





2 Mac Studio Fix Powders in NC43 and Nars Foundation in Sahara





Mac Green Gel Cleanser
Water Based Mixing Medium
Mini Fast Response Eye Cream

Brushes




Got real lazy with this.





And finally I just got this in the mail today! Gorgeous Gold Pan

I have a ton of stuff coming in the mail so I will update it in about a week or so. Hope you like it!


----------



## magi (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh wow, amazing collection :-o I love pigments so much so I just would like to grab all your jars :-D Is it possible that the blue tone you don´t remember is BLUE LE Pigment??? I love this color sooo much :-D I still don´t buy single e/s - but if I would fill a 15 palette it would definitaly be filled like yours


----------



## labwom (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks! The Blue LE pigment is 2 pictures above that one. That blue is from another line. I forget what it's called but you need good base to really get it to show. Pretty though.


----------



## Holly (Feb 22, 2007)

I want your maroon and bright coral! *steals* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice collection


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 22, 2007)

You know I'm sooooo jealous you have that Bright Coral Piggy right? Nice stuff!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 22, 2007)

lovely collection...i love the e/s and the piggies!!!!!!!! they look really nice!!


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 22, 2007)

That bright coral is very very nice...


----------



## labwom (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_That bright coral is very very nice..._

 
Thanks. I'm glad I got it when I did, I had no idea how rare it was going to become. I use it alot too! The jar is almost halfway empty and I've only takes 2 samples out for people! I definatley need to find another jar soon!


----------



## geeko (Feb 28, 2007)

i love your pigments. hey are just awesome looking.


----------



## charismaticlime (Jul 1, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## eowyn797 (Jul 3, 2007)

sweet! and that pigment to the right of Fairylite in the last pigment pic is most definitely Copper Sparkle.


----------



## labwom (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eowyn797* 

 
_sweet! and that pigment to the right of Fairylite in the last pigment pic is most definitely Copper Sparkle._

 
Actually it's not. I have Copper Sparkle and that one is thinner and cheap. I have no idea what it is.


----------



## *_* (Jul 5, 2007)

Amazing!

It seems you like your pink/purple e/s shades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm always more interested to see the items which are "loved" the most, i.e. have hit pan on them


----------



## ~*STArPRINCEZZ* (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice Collection...I wish I had all those pigments!


----------



## s_prev (Jul 8, 2007)

amazing collection of pigments, i love the electric coral!


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 11, 2007)

ohhh-- i love the piggies.  drool...


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 2, 2007)

I have pigment envy! Nice collection!


----------

